# flash works on konqueror but not firefox



## robspop (Oct 19, 2011)

I have just installed the linux flash plugin and wrapper.  It works fine with Konqueror.  With Firefox, though, I get only a blank screen and no sound.  Right-clicking on the screen area gives me an info box claiming that it is playing and correctly identifying the item being played.

It is hard to believe there is an error with my installation of the plugin because of the K browser using it successfully.  Firefox appears to be correctly configured - I can see the plugin listed in the aboutlugins page (plus there is the fact of the info box saying it is running).

I believe I am using newest versions of everything, installed only yesterday.  FreeBSD version is current (beta 3) on Thinkpad X61.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kirillrdy (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,

Could you post the output of your *mount* (or just confirm that you have linprocfs mounted). Second would be rerunning [cmd=]nspluginwrapper -a -v -i[/cmd] (also note output).

Also could you post which versions of flash and firefox did you install? I have followed handbook and have flash working in chromium and firefox
FreeBSD9.0RC1 i386

Cheers,
Kirill R


----------



## robspop (Nov 7, 2011)

Many thanks for responding though I re-installed using RC1, followed exactly the same steps as before, and it now works.


----------

